# Logo Stickers



## TidalPete (29/10/10)

I was going to post this on an old thread I had in "Favourites" but the thread no longer exists.  

I'm getting short of logo stickers & so need more.
A lot of us used to get them done by Warb who does not seem to be around the forum much these days. Franko used to do the logos for a lot of forum members & Warb used to print the stickers both of whom did an excellent job of work.
Where do you get your stickers done & how exy are they? 

TP


----------



## winkle (29/10/10)

TidalPete said:


> I was going to post this on an old thread I had in "Favourites" but the thread no longer exists.
> 
> I'm getting short of logo stickers & so need more.
> A lot of us used to get them done by Warb who does not seem to be around the forum much these days. Franko used to do the logos for a lot of forum members & Warb used to print the stickers both of whom did an excellent job of work.
> ...



Talk to Batz, Pete. He contacted him "recently", I might need his services soon as well.


----------



## TidalPete (29/10/10)

winkle said:


> Talk to Batz, Pete. He contacted him "recently", I might need his services soon as well.



Thanks Perry. There can't be a dunny in Brissy that hasn't got your logo on it.  

TP


----------



## winkle (29/10/10)

TidalPete said:


> Thanks Perry, & how are you off for stickers? There can't be a dunny in Brissy that hasn't got your logo on it.
> 
> TP



 
I'm thinking of spreading the joy in Republik ng Philipinas.


----------



## Batz (29/10/10)

winkle said:


> I'm thinking of spreading the joy in Republik ng Philipinas.




I need more as last years trip to NZ used up heaps ! Stuck Batz Brewery stickers everywhere.

Batz


----------



## avaneyk (29/10/10)

Batz said:


> I need more as last years trip to NZ used up heaps ! Stuck Batz Brewery stickers everywhere.
> 
> Batz



Saw one of your logos in the toilets at the Twisted Hop in Christchurch. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (29/10/10)

Am I on the right forum? This is a bit weird :lol:


----------



## Batz (29/10/10)

AndrewSA said:


> Saw one of your logos in the toilets at the Twisted Hop in Christchurch. :icon_cheers:




Yes I spent some time there on two occasions, really nice place and staff, the brewer gave me a tour of the brewery as well. I loved the hand pumped ales, the Twisted Hop is the reason I now own two beer pumps I was so taken. The brewer also got me into dry hopping in the keg, he does this with all his ales.

Glad you saw the stickers Andrew.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (29/10/10)

I'm looking forward to seeing your next lot of stickers flash on & off Batz. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz (29/10/10)

TidalPete said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your next lot of stickers flash on & off Batz. :lol:
> 
> TP




Sounds a little too fancy Pete, might be nice for thoses city folk.

Batz


----------



## yardy (29/10/10)

Batz said:


> *Stuck Batz Brewery stickers everywhere.
> 
> Batz
> *



the one and only i've seen was on a shutdown at Tarong power station.

i really need to get out more......


----------



## Batz (29/10/10)

yardy said:


> the one and only i've seen was on a shutdown at Tarong power station.
> 
> i really need to get out more......




Perhaps Stanwell, Calaide or Millmerran ?


----------



## InCider (29/10/10)

Batz said:


> Sounds a little too fancy Pete, might be nice for thoses city folk.
> 
> Batz



We keep it a secret...


----------



## yardy (29/10/10)

Batz said:


> Perhaps Stanwell, Calaide or Millmerran ?




you've been everywhere man, you've been everywherere..

got into a bit of trouble last time i was at Stanwell.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (30/10/10)

saw him last week try contacting via.esigns.com
can find.an email.address.if you.want.when i.get back next week


----------



## Batz (30/10/10)

barls said:


> saw him last week try contacting via.esigns.com
> can find.an email.address.if you.want.when i.get back next week




I had his email addy and have passed it on to Pete who has now contacted him.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (30/10/10)

Batz said:


> I had his email addy and have passed it on to Pete who has now contacted him.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks barls. :icon_cheers: 
Thanks Batz. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## warb (30/10/10)

hey lads, sorry have not been around, life had taken over the brewing (GASP!).. happy to knock some out for you all. can do 100 stickers for $30 (plus post) just email artwork and I can do the rest, they would be 90mm round/square, etc?..this is using a new machine so the per unit price has come down a bit since last time.. hope that enough information?.. can get me at [email protected] .. also does anyone have forum sticker artwork? (like the one at the top of the page).. can make a few of those up and send them with the labels?


----------



## MattC (30/10/10)

Are these the stickers that some use to place on bottles??? or just the back of dunny doors???


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/10)

warb said:


> . also does anyone have forum sticker artwork? (like the one at the top of the page).. can make a few of those up and send them with the labels?




Funny you mention that , was cleanning out the bottom draw of my desk only yesterday and found 2 of the original stickers with the old AHB logo , (said too self someone should do the new logo stickers )...

cheers


----------



## yardy (1/11/10)

one i made earlier  





cheers


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

Stickers arrived on Friday, less than 2.5 days after ordering. 100 stickers for $30 has to be a great buy! :super: Thank's heaps Warb. :beer: 



No affilation blah, blah. just a VERY satisified customer. A VERY satisified customer who needs more of you brewers to get your own logo & then stickers so I can add to my collection. Any thoughts on this Pumpy?  

TP


----------



## MattC (7/11/10)

Will these stick to bottles as labels?

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/11/10)

MattC said:


> Will these stick to bottles as labels?
> 
> Cheers



they stick too rent a cars .lol...


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

MattC said:


> Will these stick to bottles as labels?
> 
> Cheers



No worries Matt. I've had my stickers on a few bottles for years without any real sign of wear & tear.

TP


----------



## Batz (7/11/10)

TidalPete said:


> Stickers arrived on Friday, less than 2.5 days after ordering. 100 stickers for $30 has to be a great buy! :super: Thank's heaps Warb. :beer:
> View attachment 41921
> 
> 
> ...




Hell, careful you don't get any of those shitty Sharkbait Brewery ones mixed up with mine Pete.

Cheers Warb, great looking stickers once again ! and all ready for the swap  


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> they stick too rent a cars .lol...



And the underside of dunny lids Ned. Train carriages, microbrewery toilets, the teetotaller mother-in-law's car rear window. The list goes on. :lol: 

TP


----------



## itmechanic (7/11/10)

Do you design the artwork yourselves or is there someone on here who does it for you?


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

itmechanic said:


> Do you design the artwork yourselves or is there someone on here who does it for you?



Franko was the man when I got mine but not too sure if he still has the time these days. 

TP


----------



## MattC (7/11/10)

As TP mentioned, Franko used to design logos for a few brewers and his artwork was brilliant, however there are some guys on here now who are creating their own logos using programs such as Photoshop, illustrator and others, and there have been some excellent creations. Have a go yourself, there are lots of on-line tutorials on this stuff. I knew nothing about this stuff and had a crack myself. IMHO my logos turned out OK.

Cheers



itmechanic said:


> Do you design the artwork yourselves or is there someone on here who does it for you?


----------



## warb (7/11/10)

TidalPete said:


> Stickers arrived on Friday, less than 2.5 days after ordering. 100 stickers for $30 has to be a great buy! :super: Thank's heaps Warb. :beer:
> View attachment 41921
> 
> 
> ...




no problem mate, thanks for the props.. at $30 for the 100, its close to the wire however happy to provide the service.. would like to see pics of these on the bottles tho!. 

still waiting on some artwork for some forum stickers to chuck in the packs?..


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

It's in the pipeline mate. Someone should contact you soon.
I'll see if I can find an old bottle. :beer: 

TP


----------



## TidalPete (7/11/10)

There you go Warb.



TP


----------



## Murdoch (19/11/10)

Many thanks Warb for the stickers & to Argon for doing the design


----------



## Batz (19/11/10)

Murdoch said:


> Many thanks Warb for the stickers & to Argon for doing the design
> 
> View attachment 42266
> 
> ...




They look fantastic !

Batz


----------



## argon (19/11/10)

Murdoch said:


> Many thanks Warb for the stickers & to Argon for doing the design



Mate as i said earlier the stickers look great!!... especially the big one on the fridge. Better than my povo little tap handle decals. Nice one.


----------



## warb (10/12/10)

glad to see the stickers are going to work..

I made up a pile of these, who should i send them to for distribution??.. I'll chuck some in each pack from now on..


----------



## TidalPete (20/2/11)

Warb has kindly donated 40 of the AHB stickers in his post above to be shared amongst forum members.
If you want one just add your name to the list below & I'll PM you the details.
Only 40 stickers available & only one per brewer so it's first in, best dressed.

1 ---
2 ---
3 ---
4 ---
5 ---
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

TP


----------



## RdeVjun (20/2/11)

TidalPete said:


> Warb has kindly donated 40 of the AHB stickers in his post above to be shared amongst forum members.
> If you want one just add your name to the list below & I'll PM you the details.
> Only 40 stickers available & only one per brewer so it's first in, best dressed.


 1 RdeVjun
2 ---
3 ---
4 ---
5 ---
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

Thanks very much!


----------



## winkle (20/2/11)

RdeVjun said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 ---
> ...



Good one Pete & Warb.


----------



## itmechanic (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 ---
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## jyo (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## bignath (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## The Pope (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## mccuaigm (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Murdoch (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## DUANNE (20/2/11)

RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## fcmcg (20/2/11)

RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---
[/quote]


----------



## Charst (20/2/11)

RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---
[/quote]


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## balconybrewer (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---
[/quote]


----------



## Lecterfan (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## warra48 (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Florian (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## argon (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## blackbock (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

Not putting my hand up but just wanted to say nice work to Warb and TP. Good work, boys.


----------



## egolds77 (20/2/11)

blackbock said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 ---GB
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## canon1ball (20/2/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## warra48 (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 ---GB
23 ELTON
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --

Just added ELTON back in, he seems to have dropped off in some of the cut and pastes or replies etc.
No relation, just wanted to keep it equitable.


----------



## gap (20/2/11)

warra48 said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## wraith (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 ---GB
23 ELTON
24 --- gap
25 --- Wraith
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## Greg Lawrence (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


[/quote]


----------



## Malted (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## barto1308 (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## wakkatoo (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --
]


----------



## TidalPete (20/2/11)

I see that Warb is online so this could be the best time to say "Thanks for the stickers mate" & to remind you all that Warb's present offer of 100 stickers for 30 bucks is an excellent one. :super: 
If you need stickers made up then Warb is your man. :beerbang: 
No affilliation blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda. Just a VERY happy customer.

TP


----------



## stillscottish (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## wrath (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 Cpt Suds
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## Whiteferret (20/2/11)

Cpt Suds said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## ampy (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 Cpt Suds
33 Whiteferret
34 ampy
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/2/11)

ampy said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (20/2/11)

> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...



Pistol,

Just sorting things out. To avoid confusion would you mind deleting your post (76) above.

TP


----------



## nardcooker (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 Cpt Suds
33 Whiteferret
34 ampy
35 Aus_Rider_22
36 Pistol
37 Nardcoooker
38 ---
39 ---
40 --


----------



## revdrjbob (20/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 Cpt Suds
33 Whiteferret
34 ampy
35 Aus_Rider_22
36 Pistol
37 Nardcoooker
38 revdrjbob
39 ---
40 --


----------



## rotten (20/2/11)

revdrjbob said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...


----------



## Pistol (20/2/11)

G'day mate, sorry, don't know how that happend.

Will look good on my fermantation fridge.


----------



## stux (21/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Itmechanic
5 jyo (cheers!)
6 bignath
7 evil_spirits
8 Goldy
9 Murdoch
10 beerhog
11 marksfish
12 fergthebrewer
13 Charst
14 FNQBunyip
15 Bradsbrew
16 balconybrewer
17 Lecterfan
18 warra48
19 Florian
20 Argon
21 blackbock
22 GB
23 ELTON
24 gap
25 Wraith
26 Gregor
27 Malted
28 BartHaus Breweries
29 Cruiser351
30 Wakkatoo
31 Stillscottish
32 Cpt Suds
33 Whiteferret
34 ampy
35 Aus_Rider_22
36 Pistol
37 Nardcoooker
38 revdrjbob
39 rotten 
40 stux


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/11)

Been at work and missed out. However, Pete, do you know if the guy is still doing the $30 deal as I'd like some Midnight Train stickers if I can come up with graphics??


----------



## haysie (21/2/11)

"puts himself on the reserve list"


----------



## TidalPete (21/2/11)

There could be more stickers available in a week or so so a reserve list is a good idea.

Sticker Reserve List

1 -- BribieG
2 --
3 -- 
etc, etc

TP


----------



## TidalPete (21/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Been at work and missed out. However, Pete, do you know if the guy is still doing the $30 deal as I'd like some Midnight Train stickers if I can come up with graphics??



Deal is still going Bribie. Linky
No affillation yadda yadda yadda.

TP


----------



## TidalPete (21/2/11)

Stux said:


> 1 RdeVjun
> 2 Winkle
> 3 German Club haysie
> 4 Itmechanic
> ...



PM's sent.
If you don't recieve yours let me know.
BTW --- German Club's PM could not be sent as "German Club" is not a registered name on this forum. :lol: 
You're on the list haysie.

TP


----------



## winkle (21/2/11)

TidalPete said:


> PM's sent.
> If you don't recieve yours let me know.
> BTW --- German Club's PM could not be sent as "German Club" is not a registered name on this forum. :lol:
> 
> TP



Just as long as it gets there to keep Batz's one company :icon_cheers: .
(Wonder if mine is still in the crapper  )


----------



## TidalPete (21/2/11)

winkle said:


> Just as long as it gets there to keep Batz's one company :icon_cheers: .
> (Wonder if mine is still in the crapper  )



Too late Perry! Hopefully my sticker is still on the opposite side of the lit sign above the doorway.
Bloody cleaners have always removed my ones in the dunny. :lol: 

TP


----------



## stillscottish (21/2/11)

TidalPete said:


> Too late Perry! Hopefully my sticker is still on the opposite side of the lit sign above the doorway.
> Bloody cleaners have always removed my ones in the dunny. :lol:
> 
> TP



Possibly because the dunny almost needs redecorating after you've been in


----------



## warb (21/2/11)

cheers lads, looks like they went quick, happy to pump out some more on the next run, ill chuck in some with every batch also.. bear with me if im not too quick to respond, i knock these out in the down time  (helps keep the price down, etc)


----------



## winkle (21/2/11)

warb said:


> cheers lads, looks like they went quick, happy to pump out some more on the next run, ill chuck in some with every batch also.. bear with me if im not too quick to respond, i knock these out in the down time  (helps keep the price down, etc)



Your a legend Warb, I really must get a another batch done when I can distract SWMBO and I think the International Hotel could use a few of mine to lift its visual appeal.


----------



## TidalPete (21/2/11)

winkle said:


> I think the International Hotel could use a few of mine to lift its visual appeal.



Too slow Perry. B) 

TP


----------



## ledgenko (21/2/11)

Pete ... put me on the reserve list please !!!!!!!


Matt


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/11)

TidalPete said:


> There WILL be more stickers available in a week or so so put your name down if you want one.
> 
> Sticker Reserve List
> 
> ...


----------



## syd_03 (22/2/11)

Sticker Reserve List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03 
4 --
5 -- 
6 --
7 --
8 --
9 --
10 --
11 --
12 --
13 --
14 --
15 --
16 --
17 --
18 --
19 --
20 --
21 --
22 --
23 --
24 --
25 --
Extend list as required.


----------



## Superoo (22/2/11)

1 RdeVjun
2 Winkle
3 German Club
4 Superoo
5 ---
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## QldKev (22/2/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03 
4 ---QldKev
5 ---
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Pennywise (22/2/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Superoo (22/2/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Yob (23/2/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 ---
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Lecterfan (3/3/11)

Thank you, mine arrived today. Cheers!


----------



## wakkatoo (3/3/11)

Yup, got mine too - found its way on to my laptop I use for brewing


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (3/3/11)

:icon_offtopic: but still kinda on, what's the best software or site to design your own logo's to make your beer labels??


----------



## fcmcg (3/3/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Yup, got mine too - found its way on to my laptop I use for brewing


I got mine yesterday....
Not sure where to stick it h34r: 
Thought about the beer glasses cabinet , in the man cave....but the lap top sounds good , too !
Thanks guys
Ferg


----------



## stux (3/3/11)

Mine'll be going on my fermenting fridge


----------



## barto1308 (3/3/11)

Got mine the other day, and it will be going on the kegerator that is currently being given a sand a flash coat of paint. And cheers to Warb- you do us all a great service which I will be sure to partake of some time soon.

Barto


----------



## ampy (3/3/11)

Got mine yesterday and it went straight onto the fermentation fridge, thanks.


----------



## Yob (3/3/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> :icon_offtopic: but still kinda on, what's the best software or site to design your own logo's to make your beer labels??




I use photoshop BDBob but there are a few others around that could easily do the job, PM me and I may be able to help you out h34r: 

[edit] spolling


----------



## TidalPete (3/3/11)

*2nd Sticker List*

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 ---
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


Just added you haysie re your Post 83. :icon_cheers: 
Apologies for forgetting you when I started off the reserve 2nd list in Post 84.

TP


----------



## nardcooker (3/3/11)

Got mine as well. Thanks !!!
It's going on the fermentation fridge.


----------



## Verbyla (3/3/11)

2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 ---
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/11)

TidalPete said:


> *2nd Sticker List*
> 
> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> ...



Bumping this up!

*So no one else is interested in a free AHB sticker????*

TP


----------



## haysie (7/3/11)

TidalPete said:


> [
> 
> Just added you haysie re your Post 83. :icon_cheers:
> Apologies for forgetting you when I started off the reserve 2nd list in Post 84.
> ...



No apologies. I figure I will meet you in a couple of weeks, so sticker until then it is. Look forward to it :icon_cheers:


----------



## wraith (7/3/11)

Got mine today, Thanks alot.

Wraith


----------



## QldKev (7/3/11)

2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 ---
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


I didn't want to get greedy, but since we need numbers I'll get one for another fridge aswell 

QldKev


----------



## Hubert (7/3/11)

2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 ---
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (7/3/11)

Had a nice present in the post box this morning 

SWMBO recognized her handwriting 

Thankyee ))


----------



## microbe (7/3/11)

2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## wakkatoo (7/3/11)

As with QLD Kev, I'm here to make up the numbers. If there is a sudden rush, I'm happy to give up my spot to someone who has not already got one (sticker, that is  ).


2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## probablynathan (7/3/11)

2nd Sticker List

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 ---
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## keifer33 (7/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 ---
17 ---
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## rotten (7/3/11)

As with a few others I would gladly accept a second sticker, and move aside if numbers increase. Currently working on own logo to send off.



keifer33 said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/11)

rotten said:


> As with a few others I would gladly accept a second sticker, and move aside if numbers increase. Currently working on own logo to send off.



Thanks for that rotten. I'm not sure at present just how many stickers will be available in this (2nd) giveaway but those who have not yet received a sticker will certainly come first.

TP


----------



## Margrethe (7/3/11)

I'll take one if there's one on offer. 

I'm game


----------



## azrebb (7/3/11)

Me please!


----------



## hsb (7/3/11)

I'm in too,


----------



## proudscum (7/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 ---
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Doogiechap (7/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 ---
20 ---
21 ---
22 ---
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## TidalPete (8/3/11)

Doogiechap said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...


----------



## earle (8/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 ---
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## aussiechucka (8/3/11)

Count me in too Please. That will look great on my work toolbox   

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 ---
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Jord (8/3/11)

I'll be in that. Can't say no for that price! 

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 ---
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## lock (8/3/11)

Jord said:


> I'll be in that. Can't say no for that price!
> 
> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> ...



1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 ---
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## hsb (8/3/11)

<snip> :wub:


----------



## nifty (9/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 ---
28 ---
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## gap (9/3/11)

Hello Pete,

Just received my sticker in the post. Thanks for organising.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## timryan (9/3/11)

nifty said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...


----------



## peterl1981 (9/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---
30 ---
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## JestersDarts (9/3/11)

lynchman said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## pike1973 (9/3/11)

-- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## Brewing_Brad (9/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## InCider (9/3/11)

2010 Americain[2] 
2009 Shocking[3] 
2008 Viewed[4] 
2007 Efficient[5] 
2006 Delta Blues[6] 
2005 Makybe Diva[7] 
2004 Makybe Diva[8] 
2003 Makybe Diva[9] 
2002 Media Puzzle[10] 
2001 Ethereal[11] 
2000 Brew[12] 
1999 Rogan Josh 
1998 Jezabeel 
1997 Might and Power 
1996 Saintly 
1995 Doriemus 
1994 Jeune 
1993 Vintage Crop 
1992 Subzero 
1991 Let's Elope 
1990 Kingston Rule 
1989 Tawrrific 
1988 Empire Rose 
1987 Kensei 
1986 At Talaq 
1985 What A Nuisance 
1984 Black Knight 
1983 Kiwi 
1982 Gurner's Lane 
1981 Just A Dash


----------



## mccuaigm (9/3/11)

Got mine today too Pete, thanks a lot mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (19/3/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---
34 ---
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## TidalPete (8/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...






Brewers,

This thread is up & running again. Warb has sent me 200 AHB stickers to distribute among all of you on this forum.
Many thanks to the Great Warb :beerbang: who will print out your beer labels & logos in excellent fashion for an excellent price. No affiliation, yadda, yadda.

If you don't know the drill it's this: 
If you want a sticker just add your name to the list above & I'll PM out the details in multiples of 40 until the 200 stickers are all gone.

TP

PS --- Empty your mailbox so I can PM you haysie. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (8/7/11)

I'll like a couple, collect at the swap?


----------



## Florian (8/7/11)

I never sent you that envelope, Pete, so maybe you ca bring some for me to the swap as well?

Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (8/7/11)

Sweet was wondering what happened to this.

Might have to get ontoa few labels of my own.


----------



## TidalPete (8/7/11)

I'll bring some to the swap but sadly only one per brewer Batz.  

TP


----------



## Camo1234 (8/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...


----------



## stillscottish (8/7/11)

I forgot to send an envelope last time too. Does that mean i get 2 this time?


----------



## Jarthy (8/7/11)

I'll grab one thanks TP

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## billygoat (8/7/11)

Jarthy said:


> I'll grab one thanks TP
> 
> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---Billygoat
36 ---shan0066
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---


----------



## mmmyummybeer (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---mmmyummybeer
36 ---
37 ---
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## billygoat (8/7/11)

mmmyummybeer said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---mmmyummybeer
36 ---billygoat
37 ---shan0066
38 ---
39 ---
40 ---

Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---mmmyummybeer
36 ---billygoat
37 ---shan0066
38 ---Lecterfan
39 ---
40 ---



I've added Lecterfan, he hasn't got enough stuff up around his house so this can help decorate a wall. I'll tell him I've done it when we head off to the vic case swap tomorrow.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> he hasn't got enough stuff up around his house so this can help decorate a wall.




I literally LOL'd at that one - cheeky bastard! :icon_chickcheers: 

Yea I could do with another sticker though - the last one is on my guitar case and is looking a bit worn...


----------



## Batz (8/7/11)

TidalPete said:


> I'll bring some to the swap but sadly only one per brewer Batz.
> 
> TP




Of course Pete, you only have 200 :blink:


----------



## yum beer (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---mmmyummybeer
36 ---billygoat
37 ---shan0066
38 ---Lecterfan
39 ---yumbeer
40 ---

it'll look schmick on the brew fridge, or the car....or the bedhead...


----------



## stillscottish (8/7/11)

1 -- BribieG
2 -- ledgenko
3 -- Syd_03
4 ---QldKev
5 -- Pennywise
6 ---Superoo
7 ---iamozziyob
8 --- haysie
9 --- Verbyla
10 --- QldKev
11 --- Hubert
12 --- microbe
13 ---wakkatoo
14 ---Probablynathan
15 --- keifer33
16 --- rotten
17 --- PROUDSCUM
18 --- Doogiechap
19 --- Margrethe
20 --- azrebb
21 --- hsb
22 --- earle
23 --- aussiechucka
24 --- Jord
25 --- lock
26 --- nifty
27 --- timryan
28 --- lynchman
29 ---Jestersdarts
30 ---pike1973
31 ---brad_lucas
32 ---iamozziyob
33 ---camo1234
34 ---Jarthy
35 ---mmmyummybeer
36 ---billygoat
37 ---shan0066
38 ---Lecterfan
39 ---yumbeer
40 ---Stillscottish


----------



## TidalPete (9/7/11)

stillscottish said:


> 1 -- BribieG
> 2 -- ledgenko
> 3 -- Syd_03
> 4 ---QldKev
> ...



I'll send out the PM's for this lot on Monday (Busy weekend).
Pushed for time ATM so if the next person wanting a sticker could start a fresh list of 40 that would be good.

TP


----------



## Yob (21/7/11)

arrived today... Nice one TP

:wub:


----------



## Jarthy (21/7/11)

i got mine too, thanks TP!


----------



## TidalPete (21/7/11)

Jarthy said:


> i got mine too, thanks TP!



No worries fellas. :beer: 

If anyone else wants an AHB sticker put your name down below & I'll PM you all when the list is full.

01.
02.
03.
04.
05.
06.
07.
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

TP


----------



## Northside Novice (21/7/11)

TidalPete said:


> No worries fellas. :beer:
> 
> If anyone else wants an AHB sticker put your name down below & I'll PM you all when the list is full.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/11)

Batz said:


> I need more as last years trip to NZ used up heaps ! Stuck Batz Brewery stickers everywhere.
> 
> Batz



I saw one!! Hahaha.


----------



## Carboy (21/7/11)

If anyone else wants an AHB sticker put your name down below & I'll PM you all when the list is full.

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.
04.
05.
06.
07.
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

TP


----------



## adryargument (21/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04.
05.
06.
07.
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Batz (21/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> I saw one!! Hahaha.




Excellent, where?


----------



## melvy (21/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05.
06.
07.
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Jeff Margrie (21/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.
07.
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/11)

Batz said:


> Excellent, where?



To be honest I don't have the foggiest. I do remember having a little chuckle.


----------



## keifer33 (21/7/11)

Cheers TP received mine today now just pondering where to stick it.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (22/7/11)

WoolBrew said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...


----------



## zabond (22/7/11)

as a computa dumb old fart how do you add your name to the list?


----------



## Pennywise (22/7/11)

Highlight the text in Duke's post, copy it, open up a reply page, paste it & then add your name to the list.

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08.
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## tones0606 (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## raven19 (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## lagers44 (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## ben_sa (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## humulus (22/7/11)

ben_sa said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...


----------



## Superoo (22/7/11)

received, thank you for your time and effort


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Yob (22/7/11)

TidalPete said:


> No worries fellas. :beer:



Can I re-enter this list TP for the back of the car? The brew fridge stole the last one


----------



## Pennywise (22/7/11)

That's where I'm putting mine, on the brew fridge, be the first sticker it gets. I'd happily pay a few bob for another couple though to put on the cars


----------



## Yob (22/7/11)

yeah.. cmon Pete wadda-ya-say?

Be proud to wear some AHB love next to my Quagmire transfer :lol:


----------



## yum beer (22/7/11)

TidalPete said:


> I'll send out the PM's for this lot on Monday (Busy weekend).
> Pushed for time ATM so if the next person wanting a sticker could start a fresh list of 40 that would be good.
> 
> TP



Hey Pete, never recieved a PM about stickers.

If its gonna be a problem I'll just add my name to the new list.

Let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee&reg;
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Can I re-enter this list TP for the back of the car? The brew fridge stole the last one




Yep - nothin like advertising for the local constabulary. Lucky I bought my trusty breathalyser cause that's where mine is going too!


----------



## Bubba Q (22/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## David Browne (23/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## sav (23/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## zabond (25/7/11)

keeping it on page 1


----------



## lagers44 (28/7/11)

Bump



sav said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (29/7/11)

Come on you brewers! It's not rocket science?  
All you need do for a free forum sticker courtesy of Warb is to put your name on the list & I will PM you an addy when the list is full. You then send me a self-addressed envelope to mail the sticker to you.
Sadly, only one per AHB member.
How hard is that?

TP

PS -- Is your inbox still full haysie?????????????


----------



## Philthy79 (29/7/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Cheers.


----------



## kiwisteveo (29/7/11)

Philthy79 said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (2/8/11)

Checked PO box yesterday, recieved mine in perfect knick, was even bubble wrapped  . Cheers mate


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (6/8/11)

Can someone add cats75 to this. I can't on my iPad and I know his small, tiny really, keg fridge needs it.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (7/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Cheers.


----------



## Doubleplugga (7/8/11)

Tiny keg fridge Duke? never heard you say that while you are happily swilling my porter or ESB!!! :lol:


----------



## TonyC (7/8/11)

*cats75*Posted Today, 07:46 PM Tiny keg fridge Duke? never heard you say that while you are happily swilling my porter or ESB!!! :lol: *Duke of Paddy*Posted Today, 07:06 PM 01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
*cats75*Posted Today, 07:46 PM Tiny keg fridge Duke? never heard you say that while you are happily swilling my porter or ESB!!! :lol: *Duke of Paddy*Posted Today, 07:06 PM 01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40


----------



## bullsneck (7/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40


----------



## under (7/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## TidalPete (14/8/11)

under said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...



Brewers,

These freebies will not be here much longer. 
Put your monickers on the above expanded list of 50 ASAP.
This list needs to be filled by midday on Monday 22-8-11.
If not filled by that time I will PM all those on the list as stated in my 198 post above.

TP


----------



## bignath (14/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/8/11)

TidalPete said:


> Brewers,
> 
> These freebies will not be here much longer.
> Put your monickers on the above expanded list of 50 ASAP.
> ...


TP if the list doesn't fill I,ll take two if ok.


----------



## Acasta (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Batz (15/8/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> TP if the list doesn't fill I,ll take two if ok.




Sorry not allowed....at least not for me anyway.


----------



## buggar work (15/8/11)

could someone pls put me on list/don't know about cut & paste :drinks:


----------



## 1975sandman (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## TidalPete (15/8/11)

Baulko Brewer said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...



Added buggar work & brought the list back to 50 again.

TP


----------



## buggar work (15/8/11)

:icon_chickcheers: TP


----------



## starkesbier (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. 
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## wishy (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. 
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50. 

This post has been edited by *starkesbier*: Today, 12:30 PM


----------



## poppa joe (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34.Poppa Joe
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## poppa joe (15/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy


----------



## yum beer (15/8/11)

Got my sticker today, cheers Pete,



now...where to put it...


----------



## rendo (16/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34. Poppa Joe
35. Rendo
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## TmC (16/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34. Poppa Joe
35. Rendo
36. TmC
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## TidalPete (18/8/11)

TidalPete said:


> Brewers,
> 
> These freebies will not be here much longer.
> Put your monickers on the above expanded list of 50 ASAP.
> ...



Bump!

TP


----------



## Bongchitis (18/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34. Poppa Joe
35. Rendo
36. TmC
37. Bongchitis
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## scooza (18/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34. Poppa Joe
35. Rendo
36. TmC
37. Bongchitis
38. scooza
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## syd_03 (18/8/11)

01. northside novice
02. Carboy
03.Adryargument
04. melvy
05. WoolBrew
06.Dukeofpaddy
07. ZABOND
08. tones0606
09. TerritoryBrew
10. raven19
11. Lagers44
12.Ben_sa
13.humulus
14.Cannibal Smurf
15.Newbee
16.Bubba Q
17. Fitz man
18. Sav
19. Philthy79
20.kiwisteveo
21.cats75
22.Tonyc
23. bullsneck
24. under
25. bignath
26. Wally
27. Acasta
28. lazy brew
29. Lord Raja Goomba I
30. Baulko Brewer
31. Bugger work
32. Starkesbier
33. Wishy
34. Poppa Joe
35. Rendo
36. TmC
37. Bongchitis
38. scooza
39. Syd_03
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## TidalPete (22/8/11)

syd_03 said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...



Last chance to put your name on this list. Will PM all the above later today.

TP


----------



## billygoat (22/8/11)

syd_03 said:


> 01. northside novice
> 02. Carboy
> 03.Adryargument
> 04. melvy
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (22/8/11)

PM's sent.

TP


----------



## JestersDarts (23/8/11)

thanks For the sticker Pete -went straight on the esky!


----------



## scooza (9/9/11)

hi, sticker arrived tuesday.
thanks for organising.
cheers scooza


----------



## humulus (9/9/11)

Cheers Tidal Pete got my sticker the other day!!!!


----------



## Batz (9/9/11)

Good one Pete for organizing free stickers to be posted out to you guys.

Lets not forget that 'Warb' member on AHB made these up free of charge, he does your personal logo stickers 100 for just $30.00. Just a reminder to support him after his generosity.


http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=58

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/11)

Many thanks Warb for your generousity here :super: & as Batz said, 100 top quality stickers for $30 is an excellent deal.

JUST DO IT! :beerbang: 

Still a few stickers left. If any late-comers want one PM me.

TP


----------

